# Control de puerto paralelo



## nemesaiko (Jun 16, 2007)

hola amigos del foro bueno espero que me  ayuden en esto,  recien me estoy metiendo en el mundo de programacion y queria sabes como puedo controlar el puerto paralelo con turbo c++ , 3.0 o una version compatible , lo que quiero es activar un bit con la tecla 1 y desactivarlo con la tecla 2  , 

saludos


----------



## fitocondria (Jun 18, 2007)

descargate el software de trolltech,  qt vienen tutoriales muy buenos para lo visual. Te recomiendo que des la opción de descargar de internet el mingw para que quede instalado y te ahorres pelearte un poquito con el reconocimiento del mingw, el cual es un compilador de c y c++ y otros lenguajes.

Para programar el puerto paralelo busca en google el titulo "howto programming parallel port" muy buenos ejemplos y enlaces, yo aprendí así, un consejo has un banco de optoacopladores si solo vas a sacar datos, para proteger tu puerto paralelo. y una tarjeta con un 573 y un 244 para manejar datos bidireccionales, depende de tu puerto parelelo hacerlo, de todas formas en los tutoriales viene mucha información. Es para linux pero aplicable a windows,


----------

